# **More Pix**



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 12, 2005)

I took some more pics the past few days hehe  I guess not having a job anymore gives me more time for primping and photo taking. Heck yea!!  Anyways, I updated my yahoo group with all the new pics... I really love you guys!!  Enjoy you hot FAs you! 

*kisses*
Lynzee 

View attachment IMG_2000.JPG


View attachment IMG_2085.JPG


View attachment IMG_2070.JPG


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 12, 2005)

Man am I glad I joined your Yahoo group.. yowzah!

Best set yet my dear!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you so much!!! I'm glad you think it's my best set... that's so sweet!


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 12, 2005)

Very hot darlin! You're from Chicago? I'm from Grand Rapids Michigan (not too far), and Ivy's thinking of moving there


----------



## Stealth (Oct 12, 2005)

Awww man, I have to wait??? :'(


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 12, 2005)

For real?! We're all neighbors!!!!! *moves in with Tami and Ivy* hehe


----------



## Stealth (Oct 12, 2005)

Heyhey, well, 'Aint you the pretty one!?


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 12, 2005)

LynzeeMoon said:


> For real?! We're all neighbors!!!!! *moves in with Tami and Ivy* hehe



Best. Roomate. Ever!


We should get together sometime if it's not too long of a drive


----------



## dark_star_watcher (Oct 12, 2005)

absolutely gourgeous


----------



## Ivy (Oct 12, 2005)

Way cute Lynzee!! You're adorable!!

Anyway, I see that you're from Chicago? I'm supposed to be moving there come January for school as long as everything works out okay..  We should chat sometime! 

xoxo Ivy


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 12, 2005)

Definately Tami!! I would love it!!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 12, 2005)

Soooo you're moving to ol Chi-town eh?! HOORAY!! Can I keep you?!  hehe... good to hear, ohhhh you, Tami, and lil ol me... best friends


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 13, 2005)

I think it's time.. 


Time for a sexy party! [/familyguy]


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 13, 2005)

/whispers to Evan guess what i bought?? no no you'll have to guess hehehe


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 13, 2005)

Really?! Schweeeeeet..


When I get home from work it's on babe, lol!


----------



## Stealth (Oct 13, 2005)

> Best. Roomate. Ever!



*falls on floor*

Shame, I want to be a roommate too. Anything beats being at home, and being with you lot would be..err... "kick-ass".


----------



## Ivy (Oct 13, 2005)

LynzeeMoon said:


> Soooo you're moving to ol Chi-town eh?! HOORAY!! Can I keep you?!  hehe... good to hear, ohhhh you, Tami, and lil ol me... best friends



Yes I am! Well, hopefully. I applied to a school, and got in. Sooo... more than likely, I will be there in January!

We can have hot fatty parties!! haha I ven't wait 

And yes! You make keep me.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 13, 2005)

Heck yea!! Fat Hottie Parties.... with lots of snacks!!  hehehe... be there be square


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2005)

I opened the first photo and saw you there with your Little Debbie Fudge Brownies and then I looked down next to my computer....same exact box...two minds with but one great idea! LOL Seriously though, you are very cute...I love the third photo too...very 50's film noir...cool!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll bring the pizza, ice cream, and cheezy poofs!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 14, 2005)

I <3 little debbie mmmmmmmmmmm brownies!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 14, 2005)

*hugs Tami* why aren't we the bestest friends EVER?! <--- said like comic book guy from the simpsons  Marry me!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 14, 2005)

Super cute as always


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 14, 2005)

LynzeeMoon said:


> *hugs Tami* why aren't we the bestest friends EVER?! <--- said like comic book guy from the simpsons  Marry me!!!!!!!! lol




Hehe, we should be. I'll marry you if I can wear something pretty!

Haha, do you have yahoo IM? we should chit chat sometime  If you want I can PM you that or my AIM name


----------



## tinkle (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm totally digging the classy look in the third picture.


----------



## zynth (Oct 23, 2005)

Ivy said:


> ...We can have hot fatty parties!! haha I ven't wait ...



oh my god, i gotta move across the pond, does this happen often!!?  Seriously, i got to be missing out. 

Hope to see my invitation soon  

Lyn, great pictures your such a beauty!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 23, 2005)

why thank you!! i love that dresss!!!!! makes me feel like a 50s prom queen hehe


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 23, 2005)

thank youuuuu.... you're so sweet!! you should come to one of our fatty parties  as long as you bring some kick ass mexican food ... mmm


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 23, 2005)

Love the black & white photo... absolutely charming.


----------



## zynth (Oct 24, 2005)

LynzeeMoon said:


> thank youuuuu.... you're so sweet!! you should come to one of our fatty parties  as long as you bring some kick ass mexican food ... mmm



Mexican food! It's my favourite of all the dishes in the world! God! You got to let me know when you party next, ill get a plane ticket, all the mexican i can pack, and we'll rock all night, as long as you supply the tequila, fairs fair, lol.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 25, 2005)

Awww why thank you very much Miss Pretty Lady


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 25, 2005)

yeow!!! I will definately be bringing the Jose Quervo my friend... heck yea, let's do shots!!!!


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 26, 2005)

Lynzee, lol, just letting you know I haven't vanished.. just can't seem to catch you when I'm actually able to just sit down at the computer.

School / microbio. class = me curled in a ball on the floor sucking my thumb


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Oct 26, 2005)

aww its ok... no worries my dear friend!!  i do miss chatting with ya!


----------



## docilej (Oct 29, 2005)

You are one good looking woman


----------

